# When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3 inst



## devzen30 (Jun 11, 2014)

*When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3 inst*

When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "*Error trying to run max payne 3 installer*" any idea??
Plz help help me......:ermm:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3*

some more info would be helpful, like what are your system specs are you connected to the max payne community on the rockstar site?

where did you get the patch from?


----------



## devzen30 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3*

I downloaded the game and the patch was with the game only..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3*

When you say downloaded, do you mean you got the game from the internet or do you mean you installed the game to your computer?

If you downloaded from the internet, please post a link to the website, and also the patch number.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When i update patch in max payne 3 why it gives "Error trying to run max payne 3*



koala said:


> When you say downloaded, do you mean you got the game from the internet or do you mean you installed the game to your computer?
> 
> If you downloaded from the internet, please post a link to the website, and also the patch number.


Max payne 3 is a steam game but you must also be signed into the rockstar social club to be able to play. Updates come through steam.

From elsewhere as far as I know would mean it's a pirate copy.


----------

